# If you lead the country...



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

What would you do? What would your policies be? Do you think you would be considered at all in an election?

If I somehow managed to win, here is what I would put into effect immediately:

REGARDING EDUCATION:
If a parent wants to homeschool their children, they must first have proper qualifications.
Unschooling is prohibited.
Private schools can teach whatever the hell they want as long as the students pass a comprehensive test.
NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND WILL BE ERADICATED. If a student is lazy, fail them. Don't drag all the other students down with them.

LAWS:
Gay marriage will be legal.
Pot will be legal.
Prostitution will be legal. Hookers must pass examinations to test for infections and such. All of which will be paid for by the government.
The juvenile delinquent system will be more strict.
Protesting funerals will be prohibited. 
A person is REQUIRED to pass a background check before they purchase or handle a firearm or any sort of weapon.
Abortion will be legal with limitations. After a woman's second abortion that is not for a medical emergency she will be recommended sterilization.

IMMIGRATION:
There will be stricter penalties regarding hiring illegals.
If an immigrant comes to the US for work with a Visa, they must update it whenever applicable. When it is about to expire they will be notified and be requested the paperwork. If they do not provide information within a set amount of time they will be deported.
If an illegal immigrant comes to America just to have a child, the child keeps the parent's citizenship status.

REGARDING MONEY:
EVERYONE that works in the White House/Congress/Senate/whatever WILL have pay cuts. 
No one can vote themselves to get a raise. The American people will sooner get a raise to offset inflation.

HEALTHCARE:
HEALTH INSURANCE WILL NEVER BE FORCED ON THE PUBLIC.
Denials for pre-existing condition will be illegal.
Doctors may NOT deny a person treatment if the person does not have health insurance. If the patient is self pay then the doctors must attempt to help set up a payment plan. If the patient refuses to pay then the doctors may refuse treatment.

I'm not sure if that's everything but that's all that I can name off the top of my head.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

_Prostitution will be legal. Hookers must pass examinations to test for  infections and such. All of which will be paid for by the government.


_No, AIDS would spread like wild fire. Just look what happens with furries/consex.

I don't want my Tax dollars funding health care for the irresponsible behaviors of others.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> _Prostitution will be legal. *Hookers must pass examinations to test for  infections and such.* All of which will be paid for by the government.
> 
> 
> _No, AIDS would spread like wild fire. Just look what happens with furries/consex.
> ...


 I'm pretty sure furries don't do the bolded :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> _Prostitution will be legal. Hookers must pass examinations to test for  infections and such. All of which will be paid for by the government.
> 
> 
> _No, AIDS would spread like wild fire. Just look what happens with furries/consex.
> ...


 
tAXES pay for irresponsible gun related injuries also. You wanna ban guns on your reasoning while you're at it?


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

The thing with legalizing prostitution and then making the government pay is your obviously going to have a big uproar of people who obviously wont be happy at the fact there tax dollars are going to women who are paid to have sex.

Everything thing else i havent really had much of an opinion on or just need more time to think. Though i do like most of it.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 5, 2011)

I think everyone would die if I ran the country.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> tAXES pay for irresponsible gun related injuries also. You wanna ban guns on that reasoning while you're at it?


 
Yup, ban cars too!


the fuck does GUNS come into this at all?


----------



## Willow (Feb 5, 2011)

I would be the god of a new world and punish those I deem to be wicked.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 5, 2011)

Legalize *all* drugs. Control them.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

I'f i lead the country.

I would create a bigger republican Empire than Bush could have ever dreamed of, Ban Furry art just because i could.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> The thing with legalizing prostitution and then making the government pay is your obviously going to have a big uproar of people who obviously wont be happy at the fact there tax dollars are going to women who are paid to have sex.
> 
> Everything thing else i havent really had much of an opinion on or just need more time to think. Though i do like most of it.


 Who said it was only women? There are male prostitutes too. 
Also, tax dollars go to a LOT of things that people don't like. We can suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> ALL drugs legal, taxed, and distributed by the government.
> 
> .


 
Mind if i check your nostrils?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> The thing with legalizing prostitution and then making the government pay is your obviously going to have a big uproar of people who obviously wont be happy at the fact there tax dollars are going to women who are paid to have sex.


 
I agree. You can get around this by having the government levy fees as part of licensing, licensing renewal and certification, the program will probably pay for itself. Fines and taxes placed on the practice will allow the government to be able to enforce health codes on the establishments. None of which will come as a cost to you unless you use these services. There are proper ways of doing this.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> You're looking at this too simplistically, but I'll participate anyway for the hell of it.
> 
> *Education:*
> Voluntary after 16 with signed permission, like now.
> ...


 
How will you deal with uprisings and Anti-Goverment militia groups at your enacted laws?
Domestic terrorists? Gangs?

Being from new jersey you should knwo outlawing them wouldn't do anything to curb crime. unless your just doing it just because you fancy.

Legalizing the whole drug industry wholesale woundent do much but create a bunch of addicts and further sink ghetto's.

In other words, Government induced anarchy and authoritarianism simultaneously based on ones own personal fancies.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Yup, ban cars too!
> 
> 
> the fuck does GUNS come into this at all?


 
I have nothing more to discuss with you.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I have nothing more to discuss with you.


 

Good day sir!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> You're looking at this too simplistically, but I'll participate anyway for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> *I would outlaw firearms for anyone but Police Officers, government agencies, and people who can prove without a doubt that they are avid hunters. Even with these preliminaries, background, psychological, and intelligence tests will be administered before any dispersal.*
> ...


 Aren't these both against the Constitution?


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Who said it was only women? There are male prostitutes too.
> Also, tax dollars go to a LOT of things that people don't like. We can suck it up and deal with it.



Sorry just the first thing that popped into my head was women, i dont think ive EVER seen a male one. 

Yes we do have alot of money going to different things people dont like but, you want money you worked hard for and all that. 

I should probably clarify how I'm asking this but is this a country you just up and started running or a predetermined one?

If so i could see where alot of this would make sense.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

> EDIT ADDITION: America isn't Soviet Russia, silencing dissent is the WORST thing you can do in a free country, in fact it only raises suspicion and hate against the governing body.


 
But this is FAF, its assumed, furries are hard core soviets deep down inside. But with a California, North Eastern U.S. twist.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Legalizing the whole drug industry wholesale woundent do much but create a bunch of addicts and further sink ghetto's.


 Actually, the countries that have legalized drugs show a drop of drug usage. 

Basically, the rule is if you want something to be popular, ban it.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Aren't these both against the Constitution?


 

Yes.

But Furries don't believe in that silly paper.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Actually, the countries that have legalized drugs show a drop of drug usage.
> 
> Basically, the rule is if you want something to be popular, ban it.


 
We are talking about the U.S. here?

The dynamics that work in Europe are not a one size fits all for every other country, demographics and social issues.

Look at Canada, the have less strict laws on guns, and more variety, import assault weapons for civilian consumption/ hav more gun ownership by population than the U.S. but Gun related crime is relatively low.


----------



## Cam (Feb 5, 2011)

A national test for all public schools that prevents high school graduation upon failing.


Thats all I can think of ;~;


----------



## Enwon (Feb 5, 2011)

If I was put in charge, here is how I would promote the creation of a utopian society:

EDUCATION:
All education would have a comprehensive change in curriculum.  I would impose a program in which students learn that the government is always right, and that people cannot be trusted.  This program will also be used to instill values of racism, homophobia, and sexism.  Acting out of line, having your own opinions, or not being what school administrations consider "correct" will result in harsh punishment- beating on first offense, jailing on second offense.  In the event that a child is deemed "unsuitable for society" by their teachers or counselor, they will immediately be brought to a meat packing plant, where they will be cut up and served at fast food joints.

PARENTING:
Parents will be relieved all responsibilities to raise children.  Children will instead be placed in communes, where they will be strictly disciplined, educated, and taught for their futures.  This will last 18 years, before the child is legally considered an adult.  Any member of the parenting commune who shows any leniency, support, or anything other than strictness and cruelty will be relieved of duty due to incompetence.

TECHNOLOGY:
A new nuclear program will be created with a single objective: To develop a weapon that can wipe out hundreds of millions of people with absolutely no warning.  As that is being developed, hundreds of thousands of nuclear weapons will also be constructed in order to ensure that America can properly police the world and keep the peace.  Apple and Microsoft will be merged into a government controlled corporation known as "CompuCorp"  CompuCorp will be responsible for developing technologies to keep individuals under constant surveillance, in order to make sure that no individual is planning acts of terrorism or disobedience.  All consumer technology will be re-directed to work on military or surveillance technologies, or else will be assigned charge of mass producing the few products that the American people cannot live daily life without.

MEDIA:
The 1st Amendment will be repealed and replaced.  The government will take control of all news networks, which will then be required to uphold a strict censorship policy.  Ideas which agree with the government will be glorified and upheld as virtues.  Ideas which disagree will be oversimplified and misrepresented in order to instill hatred amongst the people.  All forms of creative work will be inspected before being released, in order to make sure that the work is not "dangerous", and if it is, that it is either intensely edited or discarded.  Books in general will be banned, and burned in large, public bonfires every Friday night.  In their place, everyone will be obligated to watch a massive flatscreen TV.  The internet will be completely eliminated, due to the fact that it cannot be controlled and may actually foster the spread of information and ideas.

TERRORISM:
The military will take on a more aggressive policy.  Troops will be sent into Israel, Iran, and Pakistan immediately for "police action" which will involve overthrowing of the governments there and the creation of America-friendly puppet states.  The troops will withdraw once enough nukes are created for every single bit of life in the Muslim world to be vaporized.  Troops will then be sent into other countries with Muslim populations, where they will be authorized to slaughter any "suspected terrorist" on sight, in any way they please.  Any suspected terrorist in the US will be kidnapped in the middle of the night, and cease to exist as an individual.  They will either be sent to concentration camps (more on that later) or be shot by a firing squad.  Islam will be banned under all circumstances, and all churches will be given the authority and obligation to destroy anything Islamic.

DIPLOMACY:
A more aggressive policy will be taken.  The US will instate a draft, requiring all men aged 18-25 to join the military.  The European Union will be placed under an obligation to agree with and support our actions.  Using the nukes we have created, we will aim them at China and the rest of the world.  All countries who have loaned money to us will be demanded to forgive all of our debts immediately, or else face nuclear annihilation.  Oil producing countries will be required to completely dry up their wells, and then give their oil to America for free.  An obligation will be made for oil producing countries to use slavery to meet production requirements.  Any country who acts against America will find itself facing invasion and annihilation.  The United Nations will be renamed "The Council of Peace" and will be turned into a courtroom which decides which countries aren't acting properly.

IMMIGRATION:
The military will immediately invade and occupy Mexico, and then divide it up into territories.  Drug cartels will be given money by the government in order to ensure ignorance and stupidity among the lower classes, and to create widespread drug use throughout inner cities.  Immigration or emigration will be encouraged or discouraged, depending on whether children are taught in schools to be racist against the group in question.

HUMAN RIGHTS:
A list of traits necessary to qualify for "the master race" will be created.  Those groups who do not fit the "master race" will immediately have government departments created for dealing with them.  Depending on stereotypes of the ethnicity in question's physical ability, the group will be assigned to either slavery, or to be sent to "ghettos" in major cities, followed by concentration camps to be killed via gas chamber.  The media will be encouraged to promote the dehumanization and hatred of any group which is not "ideal".

HEALTHCARE:
Healthcare will be re-organized to be completely private in nature.  Any individual who does not have the money to pay for healthcare will not get healthcare.  Nobody will be obligated to treat any patient who cannot afford proper care.

AMERICAN VALUES:
Traditional values will be very strongly promoted.  Gay sex will become a crime punishable by death.  Any hint of failure to live up to one's gender identity will result in punishment.  All children will have their gender identities drilled into their heads during childhood.  As a whole, people will be encouraged against getting close to members of the same sex out of fear of being labeled "homosexual".  At age 25, every man leaving the army will be assigned a random woman as their wife.  Divorce will be illegal, and infidelity will be punished with execution and eradication from existence.  The Bible will be fully rewritten to conform to my ideas, then labeled as the original word of God and promoted in all schools.

BRANCHES OF GOVERNMENT:
An executive order will immediately be created, nullifying the existence of Congress and the Supreme Court, and labeling all individuals in those branches as "traitors", which will lead to their execution.  The Constitution will be rewritten to create a new bureaucracy which supports the ideas above listed, and is in charge of the means of making them happen.  I will be labeled as God and dictator for life, and a computer whose sole objective is to enforce my ideas will be named my heir. 


These policies will mark the creation of an everlasting, utopian empire.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Sorry just the first thing that popped into my head was women, i dont think ive EVER seen a male one.
> 
> Yes we do have alot of money going to different things people dont like but, you want money you worked hard for and all that.
> 
> ...


Predetermined America in my case



theLight said:


> Who says the constitution can't be edited? The laws about mandatory rights to weaponry were written during a time where animosity lurked in every corner of the globe. The Indians hated us, the Spanish hated us, the British hated us, and we had to deal with persistent loyalists. Shit was rough. This is not the same time.
> 
> As for any constitutional portion forbidding mandatory healthcare, once again, removed.


 America is supposed to be a free country. Forcing people to have health insurance is kinda taking away that option. Same with guns. Criminals will still be able to obtain weapons illegally, now it's easier to claim victims.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Who says the constitution can't be edited? The laws about mandatory rights to weaponry were written during a time where animosity lurked in every corner of the globe. The Indians hated us, the Spanish hated us, the British hated us, and we had to deal with persistent loyalists. Shit was rough. This is not the same time.
> 
> As for any constitutional portion forbidding mandatory healthcare, once again, removed.


 

Thats part of the bill of rights. You cannot change those without complete undoing the current government/constituion.

The constitution is every bit as relevant as it is today as it was back then. Gun rights weren't so much about Indians but government tyranny as well. Ala, Jefferson's papers/notes during constitutional convention.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 5, 2011)

Enwon said:


> If I was put in charge, here is how I would promote the creation of a utopian society:
> 
> These policies will mark the creation of an everlasting, utopian empire.


 
Praise Jesus!


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Enwon said:


> TOO LONG TO QUOTE.


 

I love you so hard right now.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

March into Belfast and take that shit back, yo >:O


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Also, you just said the magic word: variety. That's still an added freedom.


 
You're the one that's for banning them, wtf pick one.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> No, that's not true at all, lmfao. One right that focuses *completely* on gun ownership is not going to destroy the constitution. And the health care amendment is not even in the bill of rights.
> 
> And no, some parts of the constitution are not relevant now. If you truly believe that, I really have nothing left to say to you on this argument. You're essentially stating that it's the 18th century.


It is, actually. The government cannot force people to purchase a product they do not want.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> *No, that's not true at all, lmfao*. One right that focuses *completely* on gun ownership is not going to destroy the constitution.* And the health care amendment is not even in the bill of rights. *
> 
> And no, some parts of the constitution are not relevant now. If you truly believe that, I really have nothing left to say to you on this argument. You're essentially stating that it's the 18th century.


 

so jeffersons papers are untrue? oh okay.


Wasn't talking about health care.


But you know. if your going to go the route of "You're stuck in the 18th century lalalala" Then the only conversation we have is my ballot.

But hey, what i say doesn't matter even though with you in charge you'd take my shit away. No problem, no beef.

Forget FBI and government studies on them, founding, U.S. history and the constitution. You're uneducated opinion is the law of the land.

Totally forget the supreme courts ruling last year about firearm ownership. You don't like it, therefore it holds absolutely no weight in modern day America. Guns are bad.

I like how you back up your opinions.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Actually it's not. I just re-read my copy of the Bill of Rights and it mentions nothing about the government enforcing a service that saves lives. Unlike some people like to assume, I actually do somewhat care about our constitution, but some things in it are not apt for usage in our present age.
> 
> I mean, we're talking ideologies here, obviously I'd put each new law or striking of laws to vote. I'm not forming an autocratic leadership.


 Since when does health insurance saves lives?


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

The one big thing i know alot of people believe is if we make changes other countries have then that will automatically fix the problem. What you have to take into account is doing something like legalizing all drugs will not automatically make everything better for that aspect. All you will have is the dealer selling there shit cheaper then the government, the culture will still be there and thus so will the devastation it causes.

Making stricter guns laws wont automatically fix our problems in the U.S. more then double it as the ones who own illegal guns will LITERALLY fight the government from taking it from them.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Proeliator (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually, you don't need to edit the constitution whatsoever.  There's this magical thing called the commerce clause (giving the government the right to regulate interstate commerce, and anything that effects it, even indirectly!) which you can twist to meet whatever evil ends you feel necessary allows you to do everything you need to do in the good name of the people.  :V


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Some furry needs heart surgery right now. Missing the 16,000 dollars (IIRC) to have that surgery performed, he faces dying by heart failure. This would leave his child, at age 3, with no caretaker to become a ward of the state. NHS would fund such a surgery as that is its very purpose last time I checked.


 Funding =/= saving lives.
Doctors save lives.

Also, i'm not sure about your state but in mine, hospitals are not allowed to not treat somebody in an emergency.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Some furry needs heart surgery right now. Missing the 16,000 dollars (IIRC) to have that surgery performed, he faces dying by heart failure. This would leave his child, at age 3, with no caretaker to become a ward of the state. NHS would fund such a surgery as that is its very purpose last time I checked.



Oh yeah that misinformation that continues to be pushed around.

He can get his surgery, billed alter. It doesn't work that way in this country FFS people.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Funding =/= saving lives.
> Doctors save lives.
> 
> Also, i'm not sure about your state but in mine, hospitals are not allowed to not treat somebody in an emergency.



THIS, Nation wide. Life threatening surgeries have to be done. regardless of funding. Federal Law.


----------



## Jw (Feb 5, 2011)

Education: 
*Homeschooling will require testing on the educators' part to ensure quality education, outside of the competencies. 
*High schools will be allowed to sort out students that do not want to push themselves and let them be in separate classes. This decision will be made by both student older than 16 years of age and teacher. Struggling students will receive special focus as long as they wish for it. 
*special programs will be created for high school dropouts that wish to return to school to get their diploma instead of a single GED course. 
*public schools and community colleges will be integrated to allow students to receive marketable skills upon graduation, adding required time for more in-depth course curricula. Examples: beauty schools, CNA, welding, heating and air conditioning
*Competency tests will be restructured to allow public school teachers to teach for something besides the test alone.
*foreign languages and arts would become key parts of the curriculum in elementary schools first, then beyond as much as possible.
*recess will be extended through middle and high schools to aid in the obesity problems.
*set aside for special subsidies concerning college/university education as long as student pledges to work in-country for a prescribed period.

Politics and legalities:
*enforcement of lifelong jail sentences for unless new evidence exonerates them of charges. 
*Repeat offenders would face stronger penalties for each occurrence
*immigrations laws will be clarified and make citizenship as accessible as possible
*taxes will be an even percentage of income for all social classes. If below a threshold, full tax refunds will be attributed to those people.
*food taxes abolished
*if subsidized housing is provided to a family receiving welfare, the amount required will be drawn off the top of a their check to pay for the monthly rent to reduce delinquencies. 
*disability panels would be held by three medical doctors. They will determine if a person is eligible for disability, with majority decision ruling.
*2 term limit (12 years) in the Senate, 3 term limit (6 years) in the House. Presidency will remain at 2 terms (8 years) 


Commercialism:
*heavy taxes and fines for companies that hire illegal immigrants. Fines will be forgiven if company aids employees in attaining citizenship and pays for their visa processing charges.
*Management of monopolies would be led by a team of businesspeople, allowing companies the ability to divide into separate companies or face stiff tax penalties on their products. Any related businessperson would be temporarily excused from the board to prevent the swaying of votes. 
*tax breaks for businesses that promise to move back in-country
*For housing developments, local group must approve plans after assessing impact on school systems, utilities, and available healthcare. Approvals will be monitored by a state-controlled agency.
*tax breaks for companies that give employees health benefits. 
*companies may face tax penalties for disproportionate gender prevalence in executive boards. Companies may be forced to pay reparations to someone that is discriminated against because of gender. 

General government work: 
*pay raises/cuts for government leaders will be decided by public referendum. 
*the end of federally funded "retreats" that cost on average $100,000+ per person involved. Such misuse of money is objectionable and will lead the legislative branch to investigate with a self-appointed committee which is updated annually.
*legislators will be required to attend at least 2/3 congressional meetings or risk being "blacklisted", where the people on the list will no longer be allowed to run for a congressional seat. Regular people would be fired for not going to work, why not government leaders? (this would be hell to pass)
*encourage school teachers, doctors, and other workers in humanities to serve in congress instead of a disproportionate number of lawyers or lifetime politicians.

Wow, hey look, my fingers are bleeding :V


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> What the fuck are you saying? You realize that without health insurance, our present system cannot treat you unless you sign a pay agreement whereupon you must pay for the entirety of your operation and health costs? Doctors save lives when they are paid to do so. No hospital will give you an open-heart operation without health insurance. Why do you think that dude still hasn't had it?
> 
> Your state is fucking crazy. Emergency rooms are purposed to do what their name implies. Referring to my health insurance dilemma, they obviously can't treat the uninsured. Give everyone health insurance.


Oh really? Because the hospital and cardiologists I work for don't do this. They will treat you regardless. YOU'RE state is the fucking crazy one. The only paper dealing with surgery is the waiver saying "Yes, my doctor told me of the consequences if whatever surgery is failed." There is no insurance requirement.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> But why take the risk on a dealer who could lace your shit when the government maintains a steady and clean drug supply?
> 
> As for gun laws, have you taken a look at other countries that have outlawed guns?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence
> ...


 
Easily enough because its cheaper, the people that buy certain drugs dont exactly have giant bank accounts. Plus they already take that risk.

Yes but we are not those countries, we have a whole different culture about guns and violence in general. Taking away guns will of course drop GUN VIOLENCE but not violence in general. Also your source is wikipedia, I justed edited it and now Obama has a 10 inch weiner


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> What the fuck are you saying? You realize that without health insurance, our present system cannot treat you unless you sign a pay agreement whereupon you must pay for the entirety of your operation and health costs? Doctors save lives when they are paid to do so. No hospital will give you an open-heart operation without health insurance. Why do you think that dude still hasn't had it?
> 
> Your state is fucking crazy. Emergency rooms are purposed to do what their name implies. Referring to my health insurance dilemma, they obviously can't treat the uninsured. Give everyone health insurance.


 

What he said is, Emergency rooms ARE NOT ALLOWED to deny. 

As for heart surgery, it is a FELONY to refuse Heart surgery because of Financial status of the person. He can get it, then get on a financial plan to repay it back.

Saying otherwise is Misinformation/Lie.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> And I supposed the hospital, being the kind soul it is, takes that 16,000 bill and just shreds it up, right?
> I was referring you state be fucking crazy because it won't treat emergency situations. Which I apparently misread, whoops.
> Also, I mentioned the pay agreement, did I not?


 IT DOES TREAT EMERGENCY SITUATIONS. IT IS REQUIRED TO.
If someone keels over from a heart attack, what do you think the ambulance does? Ask the person if they have insurance? Where in God's green fuck do you get this information?


----------



## Jw (Feb 5, 2011)

Any hospital that is caught refusing care to uninsured/ Medicare/Medicaid runs the risk of losing Medicare and Medicaid reimbursement. Most hospitals have such a charter on the walls of the waiting room, in the hallways, in some patient rooms, in examination rooms...

Most places wouldn't be so foolish as to turn down a $80,000 loss to suffer a multi-million dollar loss in return.




theLight said:


> And I supposed the hospital, being the kind soul it is, takes that 16,000 bill and just shreds it up, right?
> I was referring you state be fucking crazy because it won't treat emergency situations. Which I apparently misread, whoops.
> Also, I mentioned the pay agreement, did I not?


 
Hospitals lose more money than that every day. Its workers are often the ones that have to suffer.

Also, I've never seen a pay agreement in a person's charts while working in a hospital. Ever. Maybe it's different where ever you live.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> IT DOES TREAT EMERGENCY SITUATIONS. IT IS REQUIRED TO.
> If someone keels over from a heart attack, what do you think the ambulance does? Ask the person if they have insurance? Where in God's green fuck do you get this information?


 
Fox news HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Naw i keed


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Some furry needs heart surgery right now. Missing the 16,000 dollars (IIRC) to have that surgery performed, he faces dying by heart failure. This would leave his child, at age 3, with no caretaker to become a ward of the state. NHS would fund such a surgery as that is its very purpose last time I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You're thick.

D.C. banned guns and was the murder capital of the U.S.

As for those other countries, the have DIFFERENT social dynamics that effect crime.

In the peak of crime in the 80's Gun control didnt DO shit to curb crime. Crime went down to its all time low in the 90's because of Abortion legalization in the 70's and the Aging of the population and the bursting of the Crack bubble.

Gun Bans, the Assault weapons ban from 1994-2005 has been found by the FBI, BATFE to have not significantly reduce crime whatsoever.

The Decades after banning guns wholesale in the UK, Gun crime was at its highest in national history as well with increasing Knife Crimes.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Fox news HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Naw i keed


 I doubt it. Socialized healthcare is more liberal. If they said that healthcare is required then they'd be shooting themselves in the foot...politically speaking :V


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Could enact laws where buying from a dealer not approved by the US government is illegal. Would funnel traffic.
> 
> How do you think cultures are formed? Those countries were once "not those countries" but because of recent laws, they now are. Things work form the bottom up. We enact laws to form the society we want. That's how shit works. Your distrust of Wikipedia is irrelevant as these same patterns can be shown in various statistics available throughout the web.
> http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_gun_vio_hom_hom_wit_fir-crime-gun-violence-homicides-firearms


 

*Could enact laws where buying from a dealer not approved by the US government is illegal*

I had to put this up twice, incase you didnt know ITS KIND OF ALREADY ILLEGAL.

You blew my mind with this i cant think anymore be back in five.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Any hospital that is caught refusing care to uninsured/ Medicare/Medicaid runs the risk of losing Medicare and Medicaid reimbursement. Most hospitals have such a charter on the walls of the waiting room, in the hallways, in some patient rooms, in examination rooms...
> 
> Most places wouldn't be so foolish as to turn down a $80,000 loss to suffer a multi-million dollar loss in return.
> 
> ...




I think the Light is just arguing for this because his opinion needs to fit his Ideology, or hes really that ignorant/thick.

What me and Aleu are arguing is a FEDERAL, Nation wide thing. but the Light wont listen.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I doubt it. Socialized healthcare is more liberal. If they said that healthcare is required then they'd be shooting themselves in the foot...politically speaking :V


 
I know i just like to bag on fox news every now and then.


----------



## MandertehPander (Feb 5, 2011)

TheLight, how were you ever allowed to move out of your parent's house with such a naive view of life?


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Once again, and as you quoted, misread your initial post.
> Obviously, the would do the necessary actions to prevent that person's death, I misphrased my original argument. But as you've just not argued, they're still going to bill you. Can you afford 16,000 right now? How many people do you no that can really take a 16,000 bill right now?
> 
> Any hospital that is caught refusing care to uninsured/ Medicare/Medicaid runs the risk of losing Medicare and Medicaid reimbursement. Most hospitals have such a charter on the walls of the waiting room, in the hallways, in some patient rooms, in examination rooms...
> ...


 Exactly. But the patient can work with the hospital. I mean, really, if they see that the person obviously cannot afford health insurance, how in the fuck can they shell out $16,000 right off the bat? The patient can request financial hardship papers in which they must prove that they are poor (which isn't that hard nowadays) and then the hospital can set up a payment plan and in a lot of cases set it to where the patient will pay only the Medicare allowed and the hospital will write off the rest.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Once again, and as you quoted, misread your initial post.
> Obviously, the would do the necessary actions to prevent that person's death, I misphrased my original argument. But as you've just not argued, they're still going to bill you. Can you afford 16,000 right now? How many people do you no that can really take a 16,000 bill right now?



That's why you pay it off in small installment plans. it's not the end of the word. I rather be paying a bill over time than dead. And in this country, I'm protected from that, so we have that bill. Theres financial assitance to aid you and so fourth available, and its not like they'll repo your shit. As long as they see you're bothering to pay Any amount. they wont come on you like a bank.

You're completely emotionalizing the whole ordeal.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm trying to think ideologically because that's what these systems are. Obviously there are laws prohibiting this now as all illegal drugs are obviously illegal to disseminate.
> 
> The fact you have gotten so angry over mere discussion on hypothetical topics and a simple sentence that would be overlooked by someone who realized its own redundancy, is telling of your ability to handle the internet. Leave now while you still have the chance to maintain what little emotional control you have.


 
I'm not angry im just blew away by some of your ignorance.

Also i do think the point of this thread has gotten away from what it was meant to actually be about.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I know i just like to bag on fox news every now and then.


 

>Bags on Fox news over a liberal ideology.
>Fox news doesn't have liberal ideologies.
>likes to bag on fox news.

Next you'll say you dislike Obama and Fox news kisses his ass.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> >Bags on Fox news over a liberal ideology.
> >Fox news doesn't have liberal ideologies.
> >likes to bag on fox news.
> 
> Next you'll say you dislike Obama and Fox news kisses his ass.


 
I was bagging on fox news just for the sake of it, not over any ideology.

Just bad timing made it seem that way.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> *No, that's not true at all, lmfao. *One right that focuses completely on gun ownership is not going to destroy the constitution. And the health care amendment is not even in the bill of rights.
> 
> And no, *some parts of the constitution are not relevant now. If you truly believe that, I really have nothing left to say to you on this argument. You're essentially stating that it's the 18th century.*


 


theLight said:


> I'm working on completely ideological systems*. From what I've seen, heard, and believe these systems fit into an ideologically sound world. If there are problems with my suggestions, then it is your absolute right to disagree with them, as is it anyones.
> 
> Most arguments however on my points are not even backed by actual evidence, just word of mouth, which is not sufficient in debating actual politics.*







Holy shit. Then Shut the fuck up. Seriously. Straw man arguments word of mouth, you have no grasp on anything remotely factual.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I was bagging of fox news just for the sake of it, not over any ideology.
> 
> Just bad timing made it seem that way.


 

That's still hilarious and ironic . i had a hearty lol.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> *Laws:*
> ALL drugs legal, taxed, and distributed by the government.


 


theLight said:


> just like it isn't any of the governments business what I smoke, snort, or inject, so long as I don't inflict harm on other persons.


 
Wait, what?  It's not the government's business what you put into your body, but you want the government to distribute and tax the drugs you use?

That's one hell of a contradiction, buddy.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> That's still hilarious and ironic . i had a hearty lol.


 
Well im glad my collective stupidity brings you laughs.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Wait, what?  It's not the government's business what you put into your body, but you want the government to distribute and tax the drugs you use?
> 
> That's one hell of a contradiction, buddy.


 

Goes along with his statement about adding more verity and freedom (drugs and prostitution) while banning other rights.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> "If I somehow managed to win, here is what I would put into effect immediately:"
> 
> Does this scream "I'm going to be president soon guys".


 Yes. It will be a country run by an androgynous furry. There will be hot yiffy action in the White House EVERY DAY! >:3


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Tell me, fellow, do you read threads before posting in them?
> "If I somehow managed to win, here is what I would put into effect immediately:"
> 
> Does this scream "I'm going to be president soon guys" because everyone on here is just a shooing to become president, or that this thread is dealing with hypothetical and ideological systems in which laws we want to apply would be? If you actually believe the former, I really don't know what to say.


 
I read, but your arguments are filled with holes, gaps, untrue facts, misinformation,  failure to listen (Even widely known Federal laws) and contradictions.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, let's see...

*Education:*
- Homeschooling or Independent studies will be allowed only for children that have at least gone through elementary years; I feel that those are the more critical years of a child's education because it shows their strengths and weaknesses at an earlier age.
- I would eradicate private schools. I don't approve of them. Perhaps, though, I would allow a few for those that believe in Catholicism or Christianity to be taught at church-based schools.
- If a student is lazy, allow them to fail; allow their parents to deal with that.
- College would have more benefits for those that attend (such as student health insurance)
- I would have students attend at least 2 years at Junior colleges first before allowing them into a university.

*Laws:*
- Legalized: Gay marriage, Marijuana, Prostitution (as long as each prostitute is checked into a computer system to keep a track of them should they be hurt or infected with AIDs or any disease of the like).
- Juvenile hall will be much more strict, depending on the offense
- Protesting funerals will be illegal
- Background checks before the purchase of any weapon of any kind
- Abortion after 4 months will be illegal; after the 4 month mark, no medical procedures to remove the fetus will be allowed.
- Abortion legal with limits; I would allow women with bad situations or suffering from abuse of any kind to have abortion be their first option.

I agree with all the Immigrant laws that you mentioned.

I also agree with the money business.

Same goes for health care.

I would also, despite it being "taboo" and a violation of some of the amendments, attempt to put some sort of base for churches and church groups. They would have some boundaries they are not allowed to cross, such as protesting a funeral based on ludicrous allegations.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes. It will be a country run by an androgynous furry. There will be hot yiffy action in the White House EVERY DAY! >:3


 
Thats the day i purchase a nuclear warhead from an old soviet satellite nation and take out Whiskey Hotel :V


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> March into Belfast and take that shit back, yo >:O


 
Belfast ain't got nothing on larne.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Well, let's see...
> 
> *Education:*
> - Homeschooling or Independent studies will be allowed only for children that have at least gone through elementary years; I feel that those are the more critical years of a child's education because it shows their strengths and weaknesses at an earlier age.
> ...



Some of those things already exist. Unless you mean improving the background system in place like making sure mental records are kept like their are supposed to.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Some of those things already exist. Unless you mean improving the background system in place like making sure mental records are kept like their are supposed to.


I don't think that the ones that exist are properly maintained. Or at least the government's lazy about certain things. OH DAMN, I FORGOT MENTAL INSTITUTIONS.

Yeah, those would be maintained better than they are; those institutions are some of the worst places in the world.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I don't think that the ones that exist are properly maintained. Or at least the government's lazy about certain things. OH DAMN, I FORGOT MENTAL INSTITUTIONS.
> 
> Yeah, those would be maintained better than they are; those institutions are some of the worst places in the world.


 
Yeah, Usually when i perform a background check when selling a gun to a customer; the system brings up mental illness, history /being admitted to mental intuition and classification. The buck stops with the FBI though, they ultimately say yes or no on the phone just before handing customers the forms to fill out.

Its really tragic when the FBI gives the OKAY to the seller for someone who's actually unfit to own a firearm for instance, especially when its over improper record keeping.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 5, 2011)

It would end up being quite a police/war nation, knowing me.

speaking of which... I think you guys might like this one game NationStates if you haven't heard of it before, since it's along the lines of controlling your own nation based on your own deciding politics, it's kinda slow since you have to wait at least once a day for new propositions to come through


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Yeah, Usually when i perform a background check when selling a gun to a customer; the system brings up mental illness, history /being admitted to mental intuition and classification. The buck stops with the FBI though, they ultimately say yes or no on the phone just before handing customers the forms to fill out.
> 
> Its really tragic when the FBI gives the OKAY to the seller for someone who's actually unfit to own a firearm for instance, especially when its over improper record keeping.


Why the fuck would they do that? I mean, it's the FBI; it's going to be their problem when that person buys a gun and starts shooting up a school or something.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Ha ha! Waiting for someone to catch this, I really wanted to elaborate on it but we were involved in other pursuits.
> 
> Not really. I mean, it could just be government-checked like the brothels. Maybe it'd end up like our alcohol distribution is where you just apply for a licence to sell it and a government-checked/backed organization sends it out to you for sale.


 
However this still goes completely against your philosophy that "it's no one's business."

As soon as the government steps in and decides to become a distributor, then it becomes their business.  We're not talking about the same thing as alcohol distribution because that's a private business.  You want the government to be the distributor, a job funded by tax payer money.  

If the government is the distributor, they can set taxes on individual types and amounts of drugs.  The government then has a record of who you are and what substances they are giving to you.  This can lead to a shit load of privacy concerns, most notably being watched more closely by authorities based on the kinds of drugs you get and the frequency at which you get them.

Also this leaves open the possibility of this becoming a side-business for the government.  One which they may try to develop their own brand of drugs.  And since drug dealers now aren't exactly the most trustworthy people, now take that face and put a badge on it.

The more I reread what you wrote, the more I think of "Brave New World" and "Soma."  Not a good situation.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Belfast ain't got nothing on larne.


 
Me and ma peeps be takin home Larne too


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Why the fuck would they do that? I mean, it's the FBI; it's going to be their problem when that person buys a gun and starts shooting up a school or something.


 
Its not done on purpose. Lets say, this guy commited a felony. but because of human or computer error. it doesn't show up in the system. So when the FBI pulls up his record, they give him the OKAY because they don't see any that would disqualify him. shit happens.

The Tucson shooting is an example of this.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Its not done on purpose. Lets say, this guy commited a felony. but because of human or computer error. it doesn't show up in the system. So when the FBI pulls up his record, they give him the OKAY because they don't see any that would disqualify him. shit happens.
> 
> The Tucson shooting is an example of this.


Fantastic. :V In a hypothetical situation where I ran the country, that would be one of the first things to get fixed.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Failure to listen? By what, giving me your personal opinions where no facts were provided to backup what you and others were saying? jwmcd2 was the only one on the hospitalization issue that actually provided something to point me in the direction of information to prove my statements wrong. Gun law arguments were merely hearsay, with no one besides I pointing to verifiable fact. All you people did was argue that our culture wouldn't fit the archetype or that it just wouldn't work and how I was so ignorant. Then correct me, but for god's sake, give me some actual evidence to work on. I'm not going to magically change positions because you repeat your arguments, give me some facts.


 jwmcd2 basically said the same thing we were saying...


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> You're thick.
> 
> D.C. banned guns and was the murder capital of the U.S.
> 
> ...


 


theLight said:


> Failure to listen? By what, giving me your personal opinions where no facts were provided to backup what you and others were saying? jwmcd2 was the only one on the hospitalization issue that actually provided something to point me in the direction of information to prove my statements wrong. Gun law arguments were merely hearsay, with no one besides I pointing to verifiable fact. All you people did was argue that our culture wouldn't fit the archetype or that it just wouldn't work and how I was so ignorant. Then correct me, but for god's sake, give me some actual evidence to work on. I'm not going to magically change positions because you repeat your arguments, give me some facts.


 

Oh, so you want me to spoon feed you? Google. DO it yourself.



AleutheWolf said:


> jwmcd2 basically said the same thing we were saying...


 
Hes just ridiculous. but whatever. its FAF.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Basically is not exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There were also these


AleutheWolf said:


> IT DOES TREAT EMERGENCY SITUATIONS. IT IS REQUIRED TO.
> If  someone keels over from a heart attack, what do you think the ambulance  does? Ask the person if they have insurance? Where in God's green fuck  do you get this information?


 


AleutheWolf said:


> Exactly.  But the patient can work with the hospital. I mean, really, if they see  that the person obviously cannot afford health insurance, how in the  fuck can they shell out $16,000 right off the bat? The patient can  request financial hardship papers in which they must prove that they are  poor (which isn't that hard nowadays) and then the hospital can set up a  payment plan and in a lot of cases set it to where the patient will pay  only the Medicare allowed and the hospital will write off the  rest.



Even then. jw didn't provide any source. I didn't really know about the Medicare bit but he was still say the same thing we were. Hospitals cannot turn down an emergency situation.


----------



## Jw (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Hes just ridiculous. but whatever. its FAF.


 
Interesting. Continue please.



AleutheWolf said:


> Even then. jw didn't provide any source. I didn't really know about the Medicare bit but he was still say the same thing we were. Hospitals cannot turn down an emergency situation.



You should know by now I don't need sources :V


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Interesting. Continue please.
> 
> 
> 
> You should know by now I don't need sources :V


 
YO, MIGHTY KNOWS HIS SHIT SON, HE DON'T NEED NO FUCKING SOURCES.


WORD.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Fantastic. :V In a hypothetical situation where I ran the country, that would be one of the first things to get fixed.


 

Make me Secretary of Defense :V

I hate Robert Gates.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> You should know by now I don't need sources :V


 [_citation needed_] :V

As I think about it. I like someone else's idea regarding prostitution better. Government will provide the tests with the income received from the prostitutes. Seems fair.
...and I just realized I would be turning the government into a giant corporate pimp.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Make me Secretary of Defense :V
> 
> I hate Robert Gates.


You'll be the first I call, I promise. :V



AleutheWolf said:


> As I think about it. I like someone else's  idea regarding prostitution better. Government will provide the tests  with the income received from the prostitutes. Seems fair.
> ...and I just realized I would be turning the government into a giant corporate pimp.


 
FUCKIN' SEXY PIMPS, BITCH.

Just thought I'd also say that I love a good debate, especially when one person isn't making much sense at all.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You'll be the first I call, I promise. :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm not a fan of Prostitution. But since its on the table of discussion. 

What about legal repercussions on cheating?


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I'm not a fan of Prostitution. But since its on the table of discussion.
> 
> What about legal repercussions on cheating?


 
Since people speak about banning things because they hurt/kill/maim.

Cheating hurts, and i don't mean. "He broke up with me to be with another guy". more along the lines of "He told me he was getting groceries, but he went to his furfag friends house and fucked him." thing.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I'm not a fan of Prostitution. But since its on the table of discussion.
> 
> What about legal repercussions on cheating?


 I don't see why there would be legal actions other than having two wives on the side or something.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't see why there would be legal actions other than having two wives on the side or something.



"emotional trauma".

You can sue for harrasment, stalking.

Why not cheating?

Can totally fuck up someones day or mental state. nervous break down etc.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> What do abortion and gun control have in common? I let you sort that one out folks. If you're trying to suggest that violent crime has some correlation to Abortion being legalized, you're not thinking clearly.
> 
> .


 

Then what does Slavery and Gun crime have in common?


Read the book "Freakonomics"

Crime doesn't happen because guns are legal. and Taking Guns away from legal owners are not going to do anything to curb illegal gun crimes.

All the guns I've confiscated while in Miami were foreign manufacture coming in along with Cocaine.

Organized crime was not happy with the local batch of shoddy assault rifles so they merely started making their own with their underground milling plants and machinery.

Pistols were clones lacking serial numbers and custom barrel twists making them untraceable. Ballistics forensics were futile.

Doesn't matter how many things you ban, There is ALWAYS going to be weapons, crime. What do you suggest? ban baseball bats, buck knives, Sports cars because they are capable of exceeding 

the speed limit?




> How do you think social dynamics change? Laws affect society.


England is an Ocean locked country. they don't have swarms of illegal guns piling through their borders or cocaine or illegal immigrants unchecked. Or have millions of metric tons of cocaine swarming through the port of Miami.

Drugs and crime just aren't as prevalent in some countries of others because of THEIR population and geographical locations.

If you copy pasted the UK's government and Laws onto the United states, you'd make a bigger mess of things. Since you'd pretty much remove people's ability to shoot back or defend themselves.


If tommorow, the Economy improved to 1990 levels. and deported every Illegal and vaporized Drug markets (make it unprofitable to sell drugs illegally like the crack bubble bursting in the 90's). 

Deleted Ghetto's and employed everybody with a job.

Crime would drop drastically. Albiet for crimes of passion "She cheated on me with the neighbor so i ran her over". And its not that simple either, Working in homicide for 4 years. banning weapons

 and making "symptoms" of crime disapeer isn't doing anything. Also, Abortion did play a role to curbing crime in the 90's. Until the mid 70's, there were only 5 states that had legal abortions. 

These 5 states had drops in crime way before the national legalization of abortions. by the 90's, the young adults of that generation were coming into their 20's. Minus those would would 

otherwise be if abortion were still illegal. This meant that there was a significant population change in this generation. Children who would otherwise be "unwanted" were never had. Whether the

 mothers reasoning being Not ready, too poor to raise a child, bad relationship, rape, or not being educated enough. Mothers who want an abortion generally have a good compelling reason to. 

Raising an "unwanted" child makes said child more prone to criminality by his 20's (roughly 60-70%) that those from well off, loving and caring families without the chaos of a fucked up upbringing.

I'm not saying abortion should be used as a crime fighting device, but that once of its effects was the drop of crime.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I'm not a fan of Prostitution. But since its on the table of discussion.
> 
> What about legal repercussions on cheating?


If I could, I'd make it fully illegal and punishable with jail time and fines.



MaverickCowboy said:


> "emotional trauma".
> 
> You can sue for harrasment, stalking.
> 
> ...


This is a good point, though; I would definitely, in a hypothetical situation, very much make it illegal and punishable with jail should someone be caught cheating, regardless of reason. Cheating is just too damaging to ignore, imo.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> "emotional trauma".
> 
> You can sue for harrasment, stalking.
> 
> ...


 Harassment/stalking vs cheating are two different ballgames.
People get traumatized from a break up. Should we put legal implications on that too?


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> You view this as something snide to say because society views actions concerning illegal drugs as negative.


 
Yes,  i am against drugs. There's absolutely nothing good about substance abuse. You cant tell me Crack Cocaine is something that everyone can turn the other cheek about. Even more so if in the same passing there should be a medical system in the U.S. that should take care of them. For the sake of budget. People shouldn't have to pay for medical expenses because of chronic abuse and addiction of substance, Crack like many other drugs serve no positive purpose whatsoever.  You want to legalize them Which has a negative impact on society, but turn around and ban weapons, a Tool.

Its absolute lunacy. Sure people can do whatever they want with their bodies as long as it doesn't affect me. But herein lies the problem. It does. Drug abuse affects everyone, not just for medical expenses, but crime. Drug trade. Legalizing this would've make their negative impacts go away but take a few dealers off the street since it would be unprofitable. If your going to make those substances illegal. Then you shoudlent touch explosive or destructive devices/substances.

And I'm not talking about marijuana either.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone else think it's hilarious that everyone has a plan for when they assume power?


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> > Prostitution will be legal. Hookers must pass examinations to test for  infections and such. All of which will be paid for by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> No, AIDS would spread like wild fire. Just look what happens with furries/consex.



Actually, if you looked at places like New Zealand where prostitution has *been* legalised, hookers (at least in NZ) have a very _low_ rate of HIV/AIDS infection.

The laws around prostitution here are fairly light-handed, essentially treating prostitution like any other business (e.g. taxation, health and safety) with a few major exceptions:
a) Sex with a prostitute under 18 is illegal
b) Safe sex practices are mandatory, and you can be fined if you don't comply (though how the hell you'd be prosecuted is anyone's guess)
c) Prostitution does _not_ qualify as a job you can lose your unemployment benefit over if you don't take it up
d) Prostitution does _not_ qualify as a job you can get a work permit for

Interestingly, the NZ Prostitution Reform Act does *not* insist on mandatory health checks for hookers - it seems that they are perfectly capable of managing their own sexual health without government interference.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Anyone else think it's hilarious that everyone has a plan for when they assume power?


I think it's good that we have "plans" for _if_ we assumed power. I would love the world to be better; and it's natural for me or anyone else to have ideas of how we could make a difference.



Mayfurr said:


> Interestingly, the NZ Prostitution Reform Act  does *not* insist on mandatory health checks for hookers -  it seems that they are perfectly capable of managing their own sexual  health without government interference.


Wow, NZ doesn't fuck around, does it? That's actually really cool; not about the whole "women are selling themselves" thing, but at least they have it figured out rather well.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Okay, first privacy concerns: who says? Presented with a completely new government under my ideological version of America, this is not a guaranteed thing. Still, of course, one must deal with possibility so I'll say this: Do you worry that Walgreens knows how many condoms you buy? How much lube? Do you care if a company knows you're buying a dildoe from them?


 
There is an extremely big difference between Walgreens and the United States government and in your scenario, the exchange of money for goods works differently.  You go to Walgreens and have sales tax applied to your goods.  Fine.  The sales taxes are handled by Walgreens and then given to the government afterward.

In your scenario, I'm apparently going to a government run distribution establishment where drugs are being handed out.  Unless you're planning on having them be distributed like Tylenol or Advil, then some record is going to be kept of who you are and how much product you're buying for a number of reasons:

1) For tax purposes done on site.

2) To help curb the possibility of individuals buying up a large amount of product and reselling it to keep the government's eye off of other citizens.

3) To discourage the product from getting in the hands of minors.

The government loves bureaucracy, and in your hypothetical government, I can't imagine a situation where your advisers wouldn't bring up these issues to you.  As much as you might not want to deal with prosecuting drug dealers by making drugs legal, you still open up avenues for significant abuse with exponentially higher consequences on the human body/society than alcohol.

All of this leads up to the most basic issue with your idea of government distribution: IT DOESN'T STOP THE ILLEGAL SALE OF DRUGS BY DRUG TRAFFICKERS.

Since the government is now intimately involved with the substances you put in your body, a lot of people are going to be turned off to that idea.  Most sane people don't trust their government, and sacrificing your privacy to get high might be too much of a cost for some people.  So they turn to the same drug dealers they went to before, who will likely be selling cheaper product without any questions asked.

And my example of Soma didn't cause death or "objective of justice" whatever that means.  Soma was distributed by the government to keep its citizens passive and unwilling to revolt or change the status quo.  Imagine for instance a government-issued drug that was given to the people of Egypt.  Would they be able to/want to overthrow their government who so graciously is giving them highly addictive substances?  What good is the FDA in your hypothetical society?  Their heads would explode like that dude from Scanners when you tell them to turn a blind eye to crack, crystal meth, heroine, and other drugs just because you say so.  Honestly, their jobs would essentially be meaningless since you hold the power to tell them what they can or can't attempt to regulate.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Actually, if you looked at places like New Zealand where prostitution has *been* legalised, hookers (at least in NZ) have a very _low_ rate of HIV/AIDS infection.
> 
> The laws around prostitution here are fairly light-handed, essentially treating prostitution like any other business (e.g. taxation, health and safety) with a few major exceptions:
> a) Sex with a prostitute under 18 is illegal
> ...


 


Herein lies the problem. Americans, and to a larger problematic degree Furries are not as responsible or mature enough to do that themselves without possibly being forced at gun point (even to wear a condom in some occasions). As i'm sure NZ has its irresponsible folks as well. I'm of the belief that Americans have a larger percentage of irresponsibility when it comes to sex and substance abuse.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> *Laws:*
> - Legalized: Gay marriage, Marijuana, *Prostitution (as long as each prostitute is checked into a computer system* to keep a track of them should they be hurt or infected with AIDs or any disease of the like).



Given that (I assume) you don't intend the general population of a country to be registered with a computer system "_to keep a track of them should they be hurt or infected with AIDs or any disease of the like_" (as opposed to regular hospital records), why should prostitutes (who under your proposal would be doing nothing illegal) be singled out for such a register just because of the work they do?

Especially as you're _less_ likely to catch an STD off a hooker than from a one-night-stand?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Given that (I assume) you don't intend the general population of a country to be registered with a computer system "_to keep a track of them should they be hurt or infected with AIDs or any disease of the like_" (as opposed to regular hospital records), why should prostitutes (who under your proposal would be doing nothing illegal) be singled out for such a register just because of the work they do?
> 
> Especially as you're _less_ likely to catch an STD off a hooker than from a one-night-stand?


It's for their safety. ALTHOUGH, now that I think about it, I think everyone should just be registered. Not just the people that have committed crimes or who have gotten mental health. :/


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> Given that (I assume) you don't intend the general population of a country to be registered with a computer system "_to keep a track of them should they be hurt or infected with AIDs or any disease of the like_" (as opposed to regular hospital records), why should prostitutes (who under your proposal would be doing nothing illegal) be singled out for such a register just because of the work they do?
> 
> Especially as you're _less_ likely to catch an STD off a hooker than from a one-night-stand?


 
I think this question should be risen for other issues aswell as i believe it applies.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Herein lies the problem. Americans, and to a larger problematic degree Furries are not as responsible or mature enough to do that themselves without possibly being forced at gun point (even to wear a condom in some occasions). As i'm sure NZ has its irresponsible folks as well. I'm of the belief that Americans have a larger percentage of irresponsibility when it comes to sex and substance abuse.


 
I find is somewhat ironic that the US is far more willing to trust its citizens with the wielding of deadly force (guns) than with sex between consenting adults where money changes hands - you can legally buy a semi-automatic pistol and depending upon the state carry it around with you in a state ready to fire, but you can't legally buy an hour or two of sexual pleasure with a consenting adult (certain establishments in Nevada not withstanding).

Personally, I'd prefer to "make love, not war"


----------



## Monster. (Feb 5, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> I find is somewhat ironic that the US is far more willing to trust its citizens with the wielding of deadly force (guns) than with sex between consenting adults where money changes hands - you can legally buy a semi-automatic pistol and depending upon the state carry it around with you in a state ready to fire, but you can't legally buy an hour or two of sexual pleasure with a consenting adult (certain establishments in Nevada not withstanding).
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer to "make love, not war"


Glad I'm not the only one. I agree with this entire post (My "This" button is broken :C)


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> I find is somewhat ironic that the US is far more willing to trust its citizens with the wielding of deadly force (guns) than with sex between consenting adults where money changes hands - you can legally buy a semi-automatic pistol and depending upon the state carry it around with you in a state ready to fire, but you can't legally buy an hour or two of sexual pleasure with a consenting adult (certain establishments in Nevada not withstanding).
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer to "make love, not war"


 I want to know why can you loan someone money, have sex with someone randomly, but not pay to have sex with someone. Derp?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> I find is somewhat ironic that the US is far more willing to trust its citizens with the wielding of deadly force (guns) than with sex between consenting adults where money changes hands - you can legally buy a semi-automatic pistol and depending upon the state carry it around with you in a state ready to fire, but you can't legally buy an hour or two of sexual pleasure with a consenting adult (certain establishments in Nevada not withstanding).
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer to "make love, not war"


 
I may be biased, i avoided sex for 7 years. I don't find anything wrong with Gun ownership(Surprising?) But protituion just strikes me differently. Its not so much trusting adults, people can fuck for money whatever they want. Just don't make me pay their medical expenses if they contract STD's because they refuse to wear a condom and act responsibly, or make me suffer because some guy with an illegal gun shot a guy while being high.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 5, 2011)

Education:

Schooling would start at 3, and the children would attend primary school from the age of 5 and shall end when they have completed 5 years of schooling wherein the curriculum consists of the trivium, which is: Grammar (English language structures, words, and spelling), logic (basic arithmetic, basic scientific arguments), and rhetoric (debate, and communications).

Secondary school shall consist of 4 years, wherein the curriculum consists of the quadrivium, which is: Arithmetic (and algebra), Geometry, Music (and the arts), and astronomy (Physics, and the physical sciences). Children shall also have to take basic courses in History, Geography, and Sociology. Foreign languages shall also be pushed (i'm a fan of latin and esperanto).

Tertiary school shall consist of 2-4 years, wherein the curriculum consists of the natural sciences (Physics, Biology, and Chemistry), Mathematics (Calculus, and Statistics are mandatory), Economics, Accounting, Psychology, a course in philosophy, Classical literature (and modern literature), Foreign language literature, and basic job skills.

Higher Education shall consist of 3 routes: Trade School (2 years), Community College (2-4 years), or University (4-6 years).


There's plenty of things that I would like to change about the United States, but the education system is the only thing I feel _needs_ to change... Other than our economic model, of course.

I'm a fan of complete de-regulation of the markets (dropping all of the superfluous "safety" regulations, anti-trust laws, and the ever-changing system of import quotas and embargos that we've got), and i'm a fan of dropping the minimum wage for small businesses (People consent to work for money. The government shouldn't regulate how much a company ought to pay someone if they're the ones that want the job.)

New Look Military, and increased reliance on a state guard or militia system (to be able to defend our country without spending too much money).


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> Quite seriously, fuck this. You don't actually read my arguments. You just skim, pick out sentences without their context or further thought into them, and rebuke them. Three-fourths of this "new" argument I have already made counter-examples for and overall destroyed. In fact, you've literally restated points that I have expressly rebuked.
> 
> This argument shall go nowhere. It will not be because I am some naive and thick individual, but you, because you don't actually read people's arguments nor think about them any further than at face-value before making rebuttals.


 

You're just mad, you just want to live in this drugged out world where bad people don't exist. Must be a Jersey thing.

I bet you have eroded nostrils and gangrened arms from needle/drug abuse.


You're the one that thinks the constitution is outdated and already threw a label out to anyone who doesn't believe the same as you. You're just a hypocrite.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2011)

Fire most politicians.
Have maybe at most 10 politicians for the whole country.
Restrict their political powers greatly.
Mayors, governors and that would be life time appointees, however future leaders would be able to remove them for ethical violations and felonies.
Only violent criminals would go to prison.  Rest would have to pay a fine covering the damages, the court costs and everything plus ten percent for profit.
Nationalized school teaching department, basically everyone in country would use the exact same textbook for the same class.
Flattened hierarchy for bureaucrats.
Progressive tax.
Increase the minimum wage for men by a dollar, that way all companies would be cheap asses and come hell or high water would hire women over men.
Group states as districts like California, Oregan, Washington, Nevada would be called district 9.
Districts would be by populace by lateral, so that one year you may be in district 7, but all of a sudden there is a population increase, so the district would be redrawn and you may find yourself in district 6.
All states and districts would be forced to have a balanced budget.
A oversight committee would be able to terminate anyone's job or law or such.  Let's say employee 1032324 job is obsolete, if they can't find alternative employment that he is qualified for or something he would be useful at, he'd end up on the curb.  Or if there's a law saying you can't shoot a camel in nevada, they'd just scratch it out with their pen and it'd no longer be a law.
Change overtime to 50 hours instead of 40, cause companies try their best to avoid going over the 40 hours to save money.  Unfortunately it gets a lot of people shafted with their income.
Reclassify marriage as a religious tradition.
Introduce a anti-sexuality and anti-gender identity discrimination law, that regardless of who the employee is working where ever if they violate it, they get fired.
Have the budget oversight committee able to cross off anything on the budget.
Have a government bank/credit company that you could have a bank account at, get a loan from, etc.
Have what politicians there are mainly as a affirmative group, to mainly act as a quick action for what would take the bureaucracy months to do.  Like if we got attacked by another country, they would declare war; however if there is a debate about a ongoing situation that has been going on, leave it up to the branch that it affects to decide.  Like gay marriage, have the supreme court decide, or a budget crisis you would leave it up to the budget oversight committee.
Limit the president to a mear figurehead.
Introduce a law stating that the government can not hinder scientific progress.
Introduce a clause for bringing in provinces or places that wish to join the US quickly.
Introduce that politicians can't use religion as a tool for election.
Have the energy department able to control fuel efficiency standards directly.
Have a national std testing, genetic testing and checkup.  Make the information about stds public to everyone so that bug catchers can't infect anyone else.  Make the other information on a need to know basis.
Have condoms available free to teenagers.

*bleep boop*
*achievement unlocked "size of short Wolf Bone post"*


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 5, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> I'm a fan of complete de-regulation of the markets (dropping all of the *superfluous "safety" regulations*, anti-trust laws, and the ever-changing system of import quotas and embargos that we've got)



What do you define as "superfluous" safety regulations? I'm assuming you don't regard _all_ safety regulations as "superfluous".



JesusFish said:


> and i'm a fan of dropping the minimum wage for small businesses (People consent to work for money. The government shouldn't regulate how much a company ought to pay someone if they're the ones that want the job.)



Nice idea - in _theory_. However, in practice there's only a certain amount of time in a day that anyone can reasonably be expected to work - which, in my opinion, justifies the existence of a minimum wage to ensure that a person is able to make at least some kind of basic living without being stuck in hand-to-mouth poverty.



JesusFish said:


> New Look Military, and increased reliance on a state guard or militia system (to be able to defend our country without spending too much money).



Well, it seems to work for the Swiss


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hoes legalized and taxed.
  Pot legal. I'm against marijuana use but people will just do it anyway.
  Abortion stays legal.
  Doctor-assisted suicide legalized.
  Gay marriage legal.
  Texas-like gun laws. Rigourous qualifications for those weapons
  Uncapped, non-throttled, torrent friendly, internet a constitutional right.
  Illegal drug usage sentence will be death.
  U.S. Border crossing penalty will be death.
  Stem-cell research legal.
 License will be required to have children.
 Drug tests required for government assistance. (Welfare, etc.)
 No national health insurance.
 Lower porn viewing law to 13 years old.
Get rid of age of consent.


----------



## Dizro (Feb 5, 2011)

Erase Congress, become dictator.
Legalize Gay Marriage
Give ownership of certain parts of country to friends
Enlist other countries such as Russia and form a union that will run the world forever.
Half Capitalism/Communism government
Share spot of world dictator happily with leader of Russia


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh forgot something

Silly hat fridays.
People without silly hats will be violated.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Get rid of age of consent.


 I really don't think this will be a good idea...


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Annex Canada and Mexico.

Start Slave trade again: Sell furries.

Annex Europe. Sell euro wussies to china.

Go to moon.



CannonFodder said:


> Oh forgot something, silly hat day friday.
> People without silly hats will be violated.


 
Why don't you have a seat?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

delete


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Maverick, try to stop double posting. It annoys mods.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Why don't you have a seat?


But I have my silly hat!
No touchy!


----------



## Atrak (Feb 5, 2011)

If I was in charge of America? By 'lead', do you mean actually lead, or do you mean be president? Those are two very different things.

My list of things to do would be simple:

1. Introduce the guillotine to Congress.
2. Take over the world without any casualties.
3. Completely rework the government systems on Earth.
4. Work it so that I don't have to be in charge anymore, and instead can go exploring alien worlds or adrenaline-hunting with some extremely attractive (and diverse, personality-wise) women.
5. ????
6. Profit.

Simple.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But I have my silly hat!
> No touchy!


 
i stole it and sold it on Ebay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> i stole it and sold it on Ebay.


 *pulls hat out of another hat*
*puts silly hat on*

Oh also I'd introduce a law that future presidents if they end up so disliked that there can be a special vote to remove him.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

theLight said:


> No, it's not a "Jersey thing" it's a logical fallacy thing. This final little comment of yours is proof of it, and all someone has to do is read through the last thing you made me rebuke and then your subsequent editing. You have no idea how to argue progressively. It's either your way or the highway and people's attacks on your arguments can go unnoticed because everything besides yours are irrelevant.
> 
> *Two* ad hominem attacks in the first two sentences. Then, a strawman argument thusly after. And proof of my supposed label?
> 
> I think you really should just stop now, you're really only hurting yourself and my ability to tolerate blunt stupidity.




Nah, this is fun.

Considering your history with other people i'd say your the one with blunt stupidity.

As for me. I don't care if i have crap posts. But it makes me giddy when you in particular take issue.



CannonFodder said:


> *pulls hat out of another hat*
> *puts silly hat on*
> 
> Oh also I'd introduce a law that future presidents if they end up so  disliked that there can be a special vote to remove him.


 
Not even executions?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

CRAP DELETE DOUBLE POST.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 5, 2011)

I would remove minimum wage and all price ceilings/floors so the invisible hand of economy can do its' work.


----------



## theLight (Feb 5, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Not even executions?


 If the removal ceremony is on a friday and they forget their hat, FINISH HIM!


MaverickCowboy said:


> CRAP DELETE DOUBLE POST.


 haha


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Man, this thread was more entertaining with arguing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Man, this thread was more entertaining *with arguing*.


 Come to the dark side.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 5, 2011)

George Washing Carver must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 5, 2011)

In order to make these laws, you would have to obliterate the preexisting government that would most likely veto your plans. To fully control the nation you would have to resort to a dictatorship, although it could be possible to be benevolent when doing so. Nonetheless, you will never make everyone happy no matter what kind of ruler you are. 

I would try to be a tough but fair ruler who also spills the blood of violent criminals, drug dealers and corrupt authority personnel.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 5, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> In order to make these laws, you would have to obliterate the preexisting government that would most likely veto your plans. To fully control the nation you would have to resort to a dictatorship, although it could be possible to be benevolent when doing so. Nonetheless, you will never make everyone happy no matter what kind of ruler you are.
> 
> I would try to be a tough but fair ruler who also spills the blood of violent criminals, drug dealers and corrupt authority personnel.


 
Someone with views similar to my own. Similar, but not exactly the same.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> In order to make these laws, you would have to obliterate the preexisting government that would most likely veto your plans. To fully control the nation you would have to resort to a dictatorship, although it could be possible to be benevolent when doing so. Nonetheless, you will never make everyone happy no matter what kind of ruler you are.
> 
> I would try to be a tough but fair ruler who also spills the blood of violent criminals, drug dealers and corrupt authority personnel.


 Which is why I know I'll never make it because of how the government is set up.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Come to the *dark side.*


 

Do you have cookies?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 5, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> What do you define as "superfluous" safety regulations? I'm assuming you don't regard _all_ safety regulations as "superfluous".


 
If we need safety regulations for things that should be common sense, then something is wrong with my country. I intend to repeal them so that people become self-regulating (if they haven't lost the ability to control themselves, of course).




> Nice idea - in _theory_. However, in practice there's only a certain amount of time in a day that anyone can reasonably be expected to work - which, in my opinion, justifies the existence of a minimum wage to ensure that a person is able to make at least some kind of basic living without being stuck in hand-to-mouth poverty.



I want you to define "basic living". In the United States, the average annual income for persons earning minimum wage (whom are also working anywhere from 40-48 hours a week) is about $15,080 USD. The International Monetary Fund in 2010 states that the GDP (nominal) per capita... for the world... is about $8,985 USD.

The United States still pretty much is "the land of plenty", and we have relatively low costs of living. Most employers tend to pay around $5 an hour, which is $2.25 lower than the federal minimum wage (I know they were going to hike it soon, but i'm not sure if they have or not yet). And alot of people seem to get around on that just fine. 

Let us see: $5 an hour. 8 hours a day. 
Income for a single workday= $40. 
$40*5=$200= Income for an average, 40 hour work-week.
$400= biweekly salary. $800= monthly salary.

$800*12= $9,600. That's about $615 more per year than what the average GDP per capita for the world would be. It would be worth a whole lot more if you didn't have to pay soul-crushing taxes, and didn't have to pay inexorbitant fees for insurance that the state forces you to get.



> Well, it seems to work for the Swiss



Well, a Swiss system with a Swedish "neutrality guarantee". I want a big guarantee, though.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll let everything stay as it is. My country is near mediocre, but it's standing still. Until I actually obrain the lead, I won't change a thing but choose my leader.

I don't understand in the current politics that much, and freely allowing random rules to rise will be bad. I must gain a new perspective until then.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 6, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> If we need safety regulations for things that should be common sense, then something is wrong with my country. I intend to repeal them so that people become self-regulating (if they haven't lost the ability to control themselves, of course).



Except that as far as some businesses are concerned, "common sense" is hiring workers at cheap-jack sub-minimum wage and simply replacing anyone who gets injured by the equipment it's "too expensive" to make safe. 'Course, the person who loses their hand / leg / other body appendage in an easily-preventable industrial accident suffers, but hey - can't make an omelette without breaking eggs y'know...

... unless it happens to _you_, of course. You could try and sue, but if there aren't any safety regulations for things that are "common sense" how would you make a case, given that in any event you'd still be forced to fork out for lawyers and wait potentially _decades_ for compensation? (Or are you saying that accident compensation is another thing the US "feather-beds" their workers with, and if you get injured through an employer's negligence it should be a case of "tough titties"?)



JesusFish said:


> I want you to define "basic living". In the United States, the average annual income for persons earning minimum wage (whom are also working anywhere from 40-48 hours a week) is about $15,080 USD. The International Monetary Fund in 2010 states that the GDP (nominal) per capita... for the world... is about $8,985 USD.
> [...]
> Let us see: $5 an hour. 8 hours a day.
> Income for a single workday= $40.
> ...



Except that most of the people who are earning the pittance that brings down the average GDP per capita (which isn't entirely made up of wages, BTW)... don't live in the US with the level of living expenses that Americans have to fork out for.

So it's a rather disingenuous argument to claim that because the average minimum wage in the US is higher than the average GDP per capita (which has _what_ relationship to wages, exactly? Why aren't you comparing minimum wages across the board?) there's no need for a minimum wage.

Minimum wage applies to where the person concerned is _living_, not an international average.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2011)

I would refuse the mantle of authority.  Fuck that shit.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 6, 2011)

I would inplement compulsory military service like in Europe, And like the Swiss issue Assault rifles to go home with each citizen soldier.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I would inplement compulsory military service like in Europe, And like the Swiss issue Assault rifles to go home with each citizen soldier.


 It would bankrupt us.


Oh forgot something else, all people wanting a gun would have to pass a psychological evaluation first.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 6, 2011)

Everyone would have to have a garden and raise some of their own food as well as contribute to community projects. The country would help the citizens that helped it.

I would make asspats against the law and have an annual "Hunt the Furries"- it would be my national holiday- like Easter eggs but with furries being gunned down my assault rifles.


----------



## Roxichu (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, so many overachievers and glassy-eyed idealists here.

If I lead the country (assuming as a total despot, with none of those constitutional checks and balances) I would just give myself a billion-dollar salary and then do nothing but spend all day playing video games, cruising around in Air Force One and smoking legalized pot with all the cool world leaders (Putin, Kim Jong Il, Gaddafi et cetera, et cetera).

Yeah, I'd be a shitty, yet somehow still awesome ruler.


----------



## Proeliator (Feb 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It would bankrupt us.  REST OF QUOTE.


 
Only if your factories/production isn't geared towards that sort of thing.  The more you make of something, the cheaper it is to produce, and distribute.  That's why every poor terrorist can get an AK:  they're everywhere, and thousands (if not more) are produced each day.

But then again, since when do governments care about a balanced budget?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2011)

Proeliator said:


> But then again, since when do governments care about a balanced budget?


 Well the international market could no longer recognize the currency, thus devolving the country so far in debt that a christian network would go, "Hi I'm here in poverty stricken america, many of these children go without food for days cause of their country's economic collapse.  For only 50 cents a day you could feed children such as andy, or jane. call now at 1-8-amrca-r-dmb"


----------



## Lobar (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have a comprehensive list kept anywhere, but the big ones off the top of my head:

EXPANSION OF SOCIAL PROGRAMS
1) Enact single-payer UHC that covers everyone.  All areas of reproductive health are covered.  Paying for private practice care out-of-pocket is permitted.
2) Eliminate qualification barriers to welfare programs, benefits now only reduce relative to your regular income, if any.
3) Flat amount EBT benefits (plus additional per dependent) are given to everyone, but can only be spent on wholesome food (no soda/twinkies/chips etc.).
4) Raise minimum wage to $9/hr.

EDUCATION
1) Repeal NCLB.
2) Start federal funding assistance for low-performing schools.
3) Institute merit pay for teachers
4) Start holding kids back again.  If they fail the grade, they must go to summer school, if they don't make up the grade in summer school, they start over in the new semester, or go to a remedial class.

CIVIL RIGHTS
1) Sexual orientation is added to all existing anti-discrimination laws.
2) End federal recognition of marriage.  All existing marriages are converted to civil unions.  Couples are free to dictate the terms of their own union, there is no longer a one-size-fits-all approach to families.
3) Repeal the PATRIOT act.
4) Amend the Constitution granting citizens an explicit right to privacy.
5) One-time amnesty for illegal immigrants, provided they register as citizens within a few months.  They are the symptom of a problem, not a cause.  Streamline the immigration process, then reinstate the rules on illegal immigration.

JUSTICE SYSTEM
1) Move to a system of rehabilitation.  Criminals serve comparatively much lighter minimum sentences and are set free when they are judged to be unlikely to reoffend.  Conversely, violent criminals judged very likely to reoffend may serve indefinitely.  Prisoners are encouraged to work while in prison for either the prison itself or private companies (with a portion of wages garnished to pay for the prison) to ensure they have relevant job skills upon release.  Prisoners can also spend their wages in prison for specific pre-approved creature comforts.
2) Eliminate the sex offender registry, and employers can no longer ask if applicants have committed a felony.
3) Legalize marijuana and some opiate painkillers in limited quantities.
4) Legalize all other drugs, but you must register as a user and acquire them from a pharmacy, where rehab is promoted.  Registered users cannot have custody of children.

TAXES
1) Eliminate the bottom tax bracket.  Everyone saves $837.50 off the bat.
2) Reverse the Bush tax cut extension.
3) Create a 50% tax bracket for income over $500,000, 67% bracket for income over $1,000,000, and a 75% bracket for income over $2,000,000.
4) Eliminate the FICA tax cap, and raise capital gains taxes.
5) Raise corporate taxes, but give significant tax breaks to businesses for creating and retaining more full-time jobs in America.
6) Eliminate the home mortgage interest deduction and various other tax loopholes for the rich.

GUNS
1) Guns legal to own, but safety training and justified use of force training is mandatory.
2) Concealed carry is legal with a permit, but using a concealed weapon to commit a crime is a felony.
3) Use of overpenetrative force is illegal in populated areas for any reason.  .30-06 blacktip is not a self defense round, ever.  Those carrying for self-defense should prepare with hollow-points or better yet, frangibles.


----------



## Proeliator (Feb 6, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Well the international market could no longer recognize the currency, thus devolving the country so far in debt that a christian network would go, "Hi I'm here in poverty stricken america, many of these children go without food for days cause of their country's economic collapse.  For only 50 cents a day you could feed children such as andy, or jane. call now at 1-8-amrca-r-dmb"



Not really that far.  Plenty of communist countries have gone through periods of massive debt, and hyperinflation, but that never stopped us from recognizing them, nor did it drive them down to the conditions of African countries.  The remnants of the dissolved USSR may not be the best places to live (by far), but are still livable.  They have schools, high literacy, etc.


----------



## Lathou (Feb 21, 2011)

> America is supposed to be a free country. Forcing people to have health  insurance is kinda taking away that option.



Free not to have health insurance, free not to eat, free to blast our brains out with a shotgun. Freedom rocks!


----------



## Lathou (Feb 21, 2011)

> Not really that far.  Plenty of communist countries have gone through  periods of massive debt, and hyperinflation, but that never stopped us  from recognizing them, nor did it drive them down to the conditions of  African countries.  The remnants of the dissolved USSR may not be the  best places to live (by far), but are still livable.  They have schools,  high literacy, etc.



Now a so called "communist" country has America by the balls with debt. The US wished they were as capitalistic as China.


----------



## Aetius (May 23, 2011)

Education: You will be taught to love Big Brother

Civil rights: You will have the right to love Big brother

Foreign policy: You will die for Big Brother


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

i don't agree with your statments OP  but its ok^^ in a country i believe that you have to bring balance in economy and people. The only thing that matter is to have someone who don't care about money or power ... someone who cares about his people and his country.. but when you find that come and tell me


----------



## Shiroka (May 23, 2011)

ITT: Furries realize they need more than a high school diploma to run a country.


----------



## Bliss (May 23, 2011)

*Everything is fine. Live happily ever after, my people! 

*Well, maybe I'd cut humanitarian immigration a bit, make capital gains taxes slightly progressive, give equal rights to queer folk, keep our socialist health care the way it is, and try to cut government spending by removing unnecessary byrocracy and merge some municipaties. ^^

And not fucking give guns to crazy people. Including me.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2011)

I would bring skynet online and build cylons.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2011)

Shiroka said:


> ITT: Furries realize they need more than a high school diploma to run a country.


 No single person runs a country, but a team.


To continue on with the thread I would have a counsel of 10 elected officials who every fifteen years go through re-election with two term limit, president gets elected every five years and two term limit.  Each elected official would represent 1/10th of the country, each branch of the government would be mostly autonomous, elected officials would not be allowed to interfere with the economy, the department of education, medicade, medicare, the EPA, the judicial branch, etc.
Basically like the department of education would go, "Yeah, I need this amount of money", then the budget oversight committee would go, "alright, this, this and this I don't really see the need for, do you really need it?", "Well we this and this isn't a emergency".  "Alright, this program we will not fund though cause it'd be a waste".

Also a national lending agency and that, basically a national bank that anybody could loan money from or get credit cards from.
So pretty much the elected officials would only be for stuff that has just come up and needs a precedent for and even then their political power would be limited in what they can and can't do and their power would be very well defined so they couldn't screw the rules.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 23, 2011)

Reform of the Public School System:

We need to pursue a School Voucher system for Public Schools, so that way we can eliminate the Robinhood laws... And we need to develop forms of standardized testing to insure that some schools don't become Diploma Mills under the Voucher system.

I want the state to develop an independent system of testing that measures understanding of: Science, History, Geography, Sociology, Mathematics, Economics, Accounting, English, English Literature, Philosophy, and Psychology.

I want to push for the option to graduate officially at 16, and I want the last 2 years of public schooling to consist of either College Prep, or Technical School.

I've decided that the state of Texas could afford to pay for community college tuition. It costs about $15,000 to $20,000 for an Associates degree here in Texas, and I would prefer that the state at least provide tuition assistance to those who are actually passing their classes, and get an associates degree in 1-2 years.


Also, I want a 16 lane, Megafucker Highway built through my state. The Texas Autostrada.

Nothing more.


----------



## Bliss (May 23, 2011)

I forgot to mention I'd abolish conscription in Finland and join NATO. If you see army service as an obligation even at this time... tell my regards to Kim Jong-il. ^^


----------



## RLR (May 23, 2011)

My country's slogan: Here's some random supplies, good luck.


----------

